# Getting a new foster!



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for the foster - you're the foundation of rescue!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*HeartofGold*

HeartofGold:

Bless you for fostering-Steve is right, fosters are the FOUNDATION of Rescue!!!!

Can't wait to see pictures of Holly.

Puppies are exhausting, but so much fun and so unbelievably adorable!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Good Luck and can't wait for pics!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Awwwwwe! She is sooo sweet! Scout, my 10 month old golden makes such a wonderful big foster sis to little Holly! She is very gentle with her. I was worried that she'd want to play really rough with her. She plays rough with my moms huskies. I think she tries to mother Holly, she licks her a lot and just follows her everywhere. She brings her toys too, so cute! They are getting along really well and both her and the pup slept like rocks last night because they just wore each other out yesterday.

I'm going to take pictures this afternoon. Hopefully I can figure out how to get them on here. I've tried to add pictures but, it removes my signature picture. I can't figure out how to load more than one.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok, this is the only way I can figure out how to attach a picture. So, Scout's is gone temporarily. I really want to add a few more. She has a skinny curled up tail like a greyhound and little white socks on her back feet. What a cutie! :


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

[/IMG] Geeesh! Just when I thought I had it all figured out! :doh: Still no picture!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMGoodness...How cute! I didn't take the time to look at the photo first!

Just take out the extra http://


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Is my computer broke?


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> OMGoodness...How cute! I didn't take the time to look at the photo first!
> 
> Just take out the extra http://


OMG thank you! lol!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

heartofgold said:


> Is my computer broke?


No... When you click the post it, it automatically adds the http:// for you. If you have two in the address, you get the dreaded red x...LOL

I do that a lot and have to remember to check the address.

You are very welcome! Just keep pushing all the buttons. That is what I do!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## amanda93 (Jun 28, 2008)

She's gorgeous! 
I sure hope she finds a home soon. Have fun with her.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is adorable, bless you for fostering.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

She's adorable and your other dog is, too!!!!


----------

